# Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver



## allrounder 23 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen ,
Ich habe eine Frage an euch .
DA ich nächsten Sommer (2009) vorraussichtlich nach Vancouver fliege wollte ich mal anfragen ob jemand von euch genaurs wüsste....
Ich habe zwar schon rumgegoogelt habe aber nichts spezifisches gefunden vor allem nicht so zusammengetragen .
Vielleicht wart ihr schon mal da und könnt mir etwas genaueres sagen .Wäre euch schon sehr dankbar .

Bis dann


----------



## Eurobaer (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

hi allrounder 23,

ich kann Dich zu dem Entschluß mit Canada nur beglückwünschen. Wie seit Ihr unterwegs? Camper, PKW, Reisegruppe?
Wir waren 2006 mit dem Camper on the road. Einfach geil dieses Land. #6
Zu Deiner Frage bezüglich angeln,Du holst dir einfach eine "fishing licence" die bekommst Du in jeden größeren Supermarkt (ich war fast immer bei Canadian Tire), der auch eine "Angelabteilung" hat für die entsprechende Region, BC British Columbia, oder AB Alberta und für den gewünschten Zeitraum. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere habe ich für die Wochenkarte 20 Can $ bezahlt. In den div. Vistorcenter kannst du dich zusätzlich mit Infomaterial eindecken. Frag einfach nach dem "Freshwater Fishing Regulations" da findest Du alle weiteren Infos.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, schick mir einfach eine PN.


----------



## allrounder 23 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

vielen dank für deinen infos 
werd ich in der planung natürlich einfließen lassen , 
da ich mit meinen verwandten dahi reise weiß ich selber noch nicht wie ide das planen 
ich las mich überrraschen die werden schon vernünftig planen ( die sind auch sehr verständisvoll meine hobby gegenüber und binden es über all in die planung ein)

aber noch einmal danke für deinen grundinfos ich freu mich so auf diesen urlaub da hast du wunderbar geholfen


----------



## torsten71 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Hi Allrounder,

kann Dich ebenfalls nur beglückwünschen. Bin heute morgen von Vancouver Island zurückgekehrt. Wie eben schon mitgeteilt, brauchst Du für dass Süsswasser auf jeden Fall die Basic License, kostet für 8 Tage rund 53 Can$ in British Columbia. Unbedingt besorgen solltest Du Dir die Regulations. Für BC sind darin die meisten Gewässer nach 5 Regionen aufgeteilt. Bevor Du mit dem Angeln beginnst, solltest Du diese aufmerksam studieren. Welche Strecke ist fly only. Welche Strecke ist wann gesperrt? Welche Fische müssen auf jeden Fall wieder released werden? Wichtig: Wenn Du Lachse entnehmen möchtest, musst Du Dir im Vorfeld noch zusätzlich eine Extra-Lizenz besorgen. Für viele Flüsse (und das steht nicht in den Regulations) gilt, dass sie erst dann zur Lachsentnahme geöffnet werden wenn bereits genügend Lachse im Fluss sind, dass der Bestand gesichert ist. Hier unbedingt vor Ort nach den aktuellen Verhältnissen erkundigen. Aktuell hat z.B. im Campbell River der Pink Salmon run begonnen, Fische dürfen aber wohl erst ab dem 15.8. entnommen werden.
Im Salzwasser verhält sich die Geschichte was die Lizenzen angeht ähnlich. Hoffe, Dir damit ein bißchen weiter geholfen zu haben.

Tight lines
Torsten


----------



## allrounder 23 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

hi und vielen dank für die Informationen....

Vorfreude ist die beste Freude


----------



## bad-dog77 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*



allrounder 23 schrieb:


> hi und vielen dank für die Informationen....
> 
> Vorfreude ist die beste Freude


 Hey!!!Berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist in vancouver!!!


----------



## klinki (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Hallo zusammen,
Vielleicht klingt meine Frage jetzt ein bisserl blöd, aber ich habe wirklich schon länger gegoogelt: wo genau fängt bei den Kanadiern das Freshwater an und wo hört das "tidal" water auf? An der Flussmündung? Ich Frage deshalb weil einige Flüsse ja sehr tief ins Land gehen und dabei knapp über Meeres-Niveau bleiben. Durch den Tidenhub gelangt dann also noch etliche Kilometer weit Salzwasser in die Flüsse, Campell River, Skeena, usw.
Bräuchte ich dann für diese Flüsse in Küstennähe auch noch nen Salzwasserschein? #c

Die Freshwater Synopsis konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen - Ich hoffe, ihr Boardies könnt das |wavey:


Jroos
Klinki


----------



## Jean (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Steht aber in der Synopsis. Hier kannst du die Regionen anklicken http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/synopsis/printed.html# und hier als Beispiel Region 2 http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/regulations/docs/0911/fish-synopsis_2009-11_region2.pdf auf Seite 2 von 7 oder Seite 23 in der kompletten Synopsis, rechts unten.


----------



## klinki (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Hi Jean,
Ok, für Region 2 hab ich das jetzt auch gelesen. Aber, verzeih meine Blondheit, zu Skeena und Campell habe ich bisher noch keine Regelung zum Thema Süß/Salzwasser gefunden. 
Mit Region 2 werden wir auch nicht in Berührung kommen. Unsere Tour-Planung geht für 3 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil über Vancouver Island, dann mit der Fähre nach P Rupert, den Skeena hoch  - Ende wird dann Calgary sein. Also primär Region 1 und 6.
Ich würde in diesem Fall schätzen, dass das Süßwasser dann an der Mündung beginnt....
Am Besten fragt man wohl einfach man nach.

Nochmal besten Dank für Deinen Bericht über den Fall Run! Bester Lesestoff!

Jroos
Klinki


----------



## Jean (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Kann fuer diese Regionen leider auch nichts in der Synopsis finden. Aber hier sollte dir geholfen werden. Skeena http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/fresh-douce/region6-eng.htm und Vancouver Island http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/fresh-douce/region1-eng.htm . Beim Stamp (Somass) River z.B. steht es eindeutig drin. Bei allen anderen steht ja drin wo du genau angeln darfst, somit hast du auch die Boundaries.


----------



## klinki (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Uff, auch noch Ergänzungen zur Synopsis. Nee, watt kompliziert...

Und all diese Informationen erhält man auch vor Ort im Tackle Shop, beim Lizenz-Kauf?

Naja, wir haben ja noch n halbes Jahr zur Vorbereitung. Außerdem muss man ja sagen dass die BCler ja auch sehr viele Infos ins Netz stellen

Dä Klinki


----------



## Jean (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Beim Lizenzkauf bekommst Du gar nichts ausser deine Lizenz, ein ausgedrucktes DIN A4 Blatt. Bei vielen Tackleshops liegen noch beide Synopsen (Freshwater und Saltwater) zur Mitnahme bereit. Neben den Synopsen brauchst Du eigentlich nur noch diese Seite http://www.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/fm-gp/rec/index-eng.htm Dort steht alles andere drin wie eben die Boundaries, Openings und Closures und was man sonst noch alles so beachten sollte. Aber hast schon recht, am Anfang bin ich da auch etwas ratlos dagestanden. Wenn man aber mal weiss was gilt ist es gar nicht mehr so unuebersichtlich.


----------



## kevin9279 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

hi,

ich verstehe deine ratlosigkeit schon. in cambell river ist es sicher nicht ganz einfach aber ich denke du wirst das schon rausfinden. die canadian sind sehr hilfsbereit. 
ich hab 1 jahr dort gefischt und kontroliert bin ich nie worden. wenn du nach cambell faehrst dann kommst du automatisch am oyster river vorbei. es ist der erste fluss der pinks fuehrt. alle anderen sind erst sehr spaet dran.
ich bin der meinung das man auf den seiten des governement sieht man auf den karten eigentlich wo was anfaengt. 
ich wuerde mir eh beides holen da man so gut wechseln kann. gerade wenn im sommer die lachse vor den fluessen stehen. am abend kann man dann noch die searun cutttrout im tiden bereich befischen.

ich seh gerade das der beitrag ja steinalt ist. naja. ich hoffe jemand kann was anfangen.

kevin


----------



## Hoerimayer (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich plane Mitte August 3 Wochen nach BC zu fahren. 
Wir haben 10 Tage für Vancouver Island und den Rest Vancouver und Umgebung (Whistler etc.) geplant. Ist schon schwierig für 3 Wochen überhaupt das richtige raus zu picken (vielleicht hat jemand ja noch ein paar Tipps). Möchte auch unbedingt meine Spinnrute mitnehmen und nicht unbedingt mit einer Guided Tour losziehen. Hat jemand ein paar Infos wo man gut vom Ufer aus, egal ob See Fluss oder Meer, fischen kann. Lachs wäre zwar toll ist aber nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache ich kann mal ein paar Fische fangen und nicht komme nicht total enttäuscht nach Hause.
Momentan ist noch unklar ob wir ein Womo mieten sollen oder mit dem Auto B&B oder Airbnb machen werden. Wenn hierzu jemand noch Tipps hat dann gerne. Das Womo mieten ist recht teuer, zumindest die Angebote die ich bekommen habe (17 Tage 2.500 Euro).
Bin über Tipps gerade zum Fischen sehr sehr dankbar.
Viele Grüße
Thommy


----------



## DUSpinner (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Hallo,

ich bin auch ab Mitte Aug. für 4 Wochen in BC und Alberta als Wiederholungstäter mit dem Womo unterwegs. Gebucht über Camperbörse bei Fraserway. Hier meine Route

              Sa   23.8.14   Übernahme TC   Fraserway - USA Bellingham   Fraserway, 747   Cliveden Place, Annacis Island, Delta/Van. V3M 6C7 -  N 91, N 99 R.   USA, # 5,   CG Bellingham   RV Park, 40 $ o. Hidden Village RV Park, 28 $ o. Latiude 49  Resort Park       So   24.8.14   Bellingham   - Squamish   # 5 R. Vancouver, N 99, TCH 1, N 99 R. Whistler, Shannon Falls (S.229)    CG   Stawanus chief bei Shannon Falls, 16 $       Mo   25.8.14   NN              Di   26.8.14   Squamish   - Whistler - Lillooet   N   99 > Lilloet,    CG   BC Hydro 10 $       Mi   27.8.14   NN              Do   28.8.14   Lillooet   - Lytton - PP Goldplan   N   12 > Lytton, TCH 1 R. Kamloops   CG   Goldplan 16 $       Fr   29.8.14   PP   Goldplan - Green Lake     TCH   1 >Cache Creek, N 97> 70 Mile House, tlw.Gravel Road  R. Green Lake nord ,    Forest   CG [Nr 224 PP] 16 $       Sa   30.8.14   Green   Lake - Howard Lake (bei Canim Lake)    tlw. Gravel Road > N24, Gravel Road >   Canmin Lake   Forest   CG Howard Lake (free)       So   31.8.14   Howard   Lake - Mahood Lake   Gravel   Road > Mahood Falls > Mahood Lake   CG   Wells Gray [Nr. 622 PP] 16 $       Mo   1.9.14   Wells   Gray - Clearwater Lake    Mahood   Lake - tlw. Gravel Road, N 24 > Little Ford, N 5 > Clearwater, Wells Gray NP - R. Helmcken Falls > Clearwater   Lake (Labour Day)   CG   Clearwater Lake 16 $       Di   2.9.14   Clearwater   Lake - Blue River   N   5   2 km nördl. Blue River [Forest CG Nr. 46 o 47]       Mi   3.9.14   Blue   River - Valemount - Mt. Robson   N   5, N 16 R. Jasper  Mt.   Robson NP   Mt. Robson   Shadows CG, Valemount ca. 5km östlich der Rearguard Falls/National Park   direkt am Fraser River Blick auf Mt. Robson       Do   4.9.14   Mt.   Robson - Jasper   N 16 R. Jasper, Jasper NP   CG Wabasso Lake 27 $ o. Whistlers $ 35       Fr   5.9.14   Jasper   - Hinton   N 16,   Talbot Lake (Pike angeln) , Miette Hotsprings (Thermalbad)   Gateway RV Park ? o. CG Snaring River   16 $       Sa   6.9.14   Hinton   - Maligne Lake - Jasper    N 16, Canyon,   Magline Lake, Athabasca   Falls   CG   Honeymoon Lake 16 $         So   7.9.14   Icefield   Pkwy - Icefield Centre   N 93, Sunwappa   Falls,  Icefield Centre, Panther   Falls,    CG   rampart creek, 17,50 $ o. Waterfowl Lake CG 22$        Mo   8.9.14   Icefield   Centre - Lake Louis   N 93,   TCH 1, Peyto Lake, Lake Louis, Moraine Lake   CG   Lake Louise Tent 28$       Di   9.9.14   Lake   - Louis - Banff - Canmore   TCH   1 > Canmore, Banff NP, Hot   Springs (Thermalbad)   CG   Two Jack Lakeside 28$ o.Bow River CG (Canmore) 25$       Mi   10.9.14   Banff   - Golden   Takakkaw Falls, TCH 1 R. Vancouver   CG   Kicking Horse 28 $ o. Monarch 18 $       Do   11.9.14   Golden   - Revelstoke - Sicamous   TCH   1, > Sicamous ,N  97 A R.   Vernon    CG   ?       Fr   12.9.14   Sicamous   - Vernon - Kelowna   N 97 A, N   97,  O´Keefe Ranch   Evely   Okanagan Lake CG, 12 $, [CG Ellison PP, Nr. 169, 30 $ o. Kekuli Bay PP, Nr.   278, 30 $]       Sa   13.9.14   Kelowna   - Penticon   N   97 R. Osoyoos,   CG   Okanagan Falls PP, 19 $       So   14.9.14   Penticon   - Osoyoos   N   97 R. Osoyoos,   [CG   Haynes Point PP, 24 $, Nr. 239]       Mo   15.9.14   Osoyos   - Princeton   N   3 R. Princeton   [CG   Stemwinder PP, 15 $, Nr. 546]  o.   Granite Creek Forest RV       Di   16.9.14   Princeton   - Manning PP   N   3 R. Hope,   Mule   Deer CG, 15 $ o. Lightning Lake CG, 24 $ o. Goldspring CG 15 $       Mi   17.9.14   Manning   PP - Hope - Cultus Lake PP   N   3, TCH 1 R. Vancouver,   Cultus   Lake CG, 16 $ Sunyside CG

Ich konnte dies leider nicht in Tabellenform reinkopieren,

Hier mein Bericht aus 2012:

 noch immer vom Jetlag gezeichnet möchte ich kurz über unsere Wohnmobilreise im Westen von Canada berichten. Hierbei beschränke ich mich in erster Linie aufs Angeln.
  Nach der pflichtigen ersten Nacht im Hotel besuchten wir müde die schöne Stadt Vancouver. Am nächsten Tag übernahmen wir vom Vermieter Fraserway das best ausgestattete Wohnmobil um 19 Tage die landschaftlich reizvolle Gegend zu erkunden. Es sollte schließlich kein reiner Angelurlaub werden.   ;-)
  Die Kanadier sind sehr offen und hilfsbereit, das haben wir mit einer Ausnahme überall erlebt. Die Wochen vor unserer Ankunft hat es nach Auskunft anderer Reisenden oft geregnet. Während unseres Aufenthaltes hat es auch an 5 Tagen leicht oder auch schon mal heftiger geregnet. Dies und die einsetzende Schneeschmelze in den Bergen führte dazu, dass alle Fließgewässer extremes Hochwasser hatten.  Dementsprechend war es nicht einfach an die Gewässer zu kommen und diese zu befischen.  Ganze Bäume trieben teilweise den reißenden braunen Fluten stromab. An manchen Flüssen war an fischen überhaupt nicht zu denken. Der Rhein oder die Elbe waren dagegen langsam und gemächlich dahinfließende Flüsse.
  Nichts testrotrotz fanden sich nach intensiven Suchen immer wieder kleiner Rückströmungen wo man zwar beschwerlich (Treibgut) und teilweise nur auf einer Länge von 10 m seine Kunstköder einsetzen konnte. Der fischreichste Fluss war der Thomson River in dem ich einige Regenbogenforellen sowie zwei Süsswasserlachse  (einheimisch Kokanee genannt) überlisten konnte.
  Die Kampfkraft der Forellen war entsprechend den Strömungsverhältnissen enorm. Meterhohe Sprünge haben mit meiner 2,70 m und 30 gr Travel-Spinnrute fun gemacht. Selbst an meiner 80-100 gr. WG fürs Lachsangeln mitgenommenen Sportex-Travel-Spinnrute merkte man die größeren Forellen deutlich.
  Am Talbot-Lake nördlich von Jasper hatte ich an einem wundervollen und abgeschiedenen See mehrmals Hechtkontakt. Im glasklaren Uferbereich hatten die Hechte meine Wobbler bereits im Maul.  Bei den Anschlägen konnten die Haken leider nicht greifen. Ein etwa 65-70 cm Hecht attackierte wie aus dem nichts im glasklaren Uferbereich meinen Wobbler und biss das 45iger Flourcarbon beim Anschlag durch. Mangels nicht mitgenommener Stahlvorfächer (ich hatte mich zu sehr auf Lachs eingestellt) angelte ich mit 3 Wirbeln allerdings ohne Erfolg weiter.
  Lachse konnte ich leider keinen fangen. Das lag zum einen an dem extremen Hoch      wasser und den noch kaltem Wasser der Flüsse. Erst am vorletzten Tag meiner Reise hatte ich in einem Angelladen in Pemberton ca. 150 km nordöstlich von Vancouver erfahren, dass die ersten Lachse da seien.
  Meine anglerische Erwartungshaltung war sicherlich zu hoch. Die grandiosen Landschaften mit schneebedeckten Bergen , romantischen Seen und atemberaubenden Stromschnellen und Wasserfällen sowie die Tierwelt (Weißkopfseeadler,  Biber, Otter, Erdhörnchen, Rehe, Hirsche, Elche,  Bergziegen, Steinböcke und 8 Scharzbären die bis auf 5 meter vom WoMo zu sehen waren) haben uns mehr als entschädigt. Die mehr als 300 geschossenen Bilder sprechen Bände.
  Jetzt muss ich erstmal sparen um in einigen Jahren im Spätsommer für 4 Wochen nach Canada zu reisen um doch noch den  einen oder anderen Lachs zu erhaschen…




Diese Jahr ist es wiederso weit. Ich hoffe auf bessere Fänger, vielleicht auf einen Lachs, da dies die beste Zeit hierfür ist.


Bei weiteren Fragen einfach mal anklopfen...


LG


----------



## GoFlyFishing (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in den Flüssen und Seen rund um Vancouver*

Sportliches Programm! |bigeyes |wavey:


----------

